# RCP mit canvas plugin !



## sonia (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusamen

ich möchte gern ein in Java/Eclipse einen Rich Client bestehend aus 5 Plugins.Jedes Plugin hat eine Klasse, die von der Klasse ViewPart abgeleitet ist (extends ViewPart) und die ein Canvas und ein (Pulldown-)Button-Leiste darstellt. Die Viewparts der Plugins sollen als Subfenster innerhalb der Fensters des Rich Clients verschiebbar bzw. aufeinandergelegt werden können. bitte ich brauche eure hilfe ich kein erfahrung mit RCP.ich brache bitte ein paar toturial für die erstellung von plugin .
ich bedanke mich im voraus  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

Die Eclipse Hilfe sollte die wichtigsten Fragen bereits beantworten. Weiterhin wird ein RCP Cheat Sheet angeboten das absolvieren solltest.


----------



## foobar (14. Mrz 2008)

Tutorials und Artikel zu Eclipse-RCp gibts ja wohl genügend z.b.
http://live.eclipse.org/
http://www.eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/c5605.html

benutz mal die Forensuche und Google.


----------

